# Wing-It guest :)



## KZOR

So the forumnites that follow the feeds please get some questions ready which you can post in chat.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## KZOR

Next we will host one of the popular US reviewers so please get your questions ready for chat.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

